# Can’t find my thread now?



## Grievinggirl (Nov 14, 2018)

I am probably really dumb but I can’t find my thread and when I try and click on pasts post of mine it says I don’t have access and the authority I am confused


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

You should be able to access your thread. It was moved to the private members forum. You need 30 posts to access it, but you have 33, so you should be able to see it. Try again. Post here if you are still having trouble. Also, you may want to subscribe to your thread. Above the first post on a page, go to thread tools and click subscribe.
This is the link to your thread: https://talkaboutmarriage.com/priva...elf-i-don-t-know-what-do-10.html#post19744907


----------



## Grievinggirl (Nov 14, 2018)

CynthiaDe said:


> You should be able to access your thread. It was moved to the private members forum. You need 30 posts to access it, but you have 33, so you should be able to see it. Try again. Post here if you are still having trouble. Also, you may want to subscribe to your thread. Above the first post on a page, go to thread tools and click subscribe.
> This is the link to your thread: https://talkaboutmarriage.com/priva...elf-i-don-t-know-what-do-10.html#post19744907


Grievinggirl, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting email activation.

I get that message when I try to access it


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Grievinggirl said:


> Grievinggirl, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting email activation.
> 
> I get that message when I try to access it


*My dear friend, @EleGirl ~ should be able to aptly assist you in this endeavor!*


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

@Grievinggirl

I'm not sure why you have this issue so I reported it to the technical folks. They should be able to fix it.

In the interim I moved the thread to the General Relationship Discussion forum. Here's the link.

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/gener...ianc-killed-himself-i-don-t-know-what-do.html

Keep trying to get into the Private forum. Let me know when you can and I'll move your thread back there.


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

This is a technical problem with the forum. It isn't because you're stupid. You're not stupid and this isn't your fault.



Grievinggirl said:


> I am probably really dumb but I can’t find my thread and when I try and click on pasts post of mine it says I don’t have access and the authority I am confused


----------

